
Cheshmak, Mobile App Analytics and Push Notification Service in Farsi - cheshmak
https://cheshmak.me
======
cheshmak
Disclosure: I work at Cheshmak.

Cheshmak is the first mobile app analytics platform that provides services in
Farsi. It also comes with a 24/7 online support, all for free. We are actively
developing our product, so your comments and feature requests are very much
welcome!

